# When is a sale not a sale? When you don't ask!



## Ceist Beag (1 Dec 2008)

Was anyone else in Dublin at the weekend and notice anything unusual in the shops? We visited a few different shops where there was no sale advertised but staff on the floor came over to us (if we were looking at any item) and quietly mentioned that there was 20% off everything today. I thought it a bit weird that this wasn't advertised but just assumed that it was a given that everyone working in the shop knew about this "sale". However having decided to buy something in one of the shops we went to the till and we were charged full price! We pointed out that there was 20% off everything today to which the assistant muttered an apology under her breath and knocked the 20% off! It left us a bit surprised to say the least! So just wondering if anyone else came across this? It left us wondering if we should just ask in every shop if there was a discount ... just in case!!


----------



## paddi22 (1 Dec 2008)

yes i bought a coat for 200 euro and when i went to the till to pay they automatically took of 20%... No signs or staff mentioned anything about it when i entered the shop!


----------



## DeeFox (1 Dec 2008)

Haven't come across it myself but I would be very annoyed if I bought something at the advertised price and somehow found out later that someone else had bought the same thing in the same shop on the same day for 20% less.


----------



## Henny Penny (1 Dec 2008)

This has happened to me too last week ... was in a shop (outside Dublin) ... browsing when the shop assistant approached me and quietly mentioned that there was 50% off today ... I couldn't believe my ears. I continued to browse ... several other people came in to the shop to look around ... but not everybody was let in on the secret!!! No signs on window or in the shop advising of the sale ... very strange.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Dec 2008)

That is interesting. I was buying a cycling jacket in The Great Outdoors about two weeks ago for €99.  I offered to buy two if they gave me a discount and the manager flatly refused any discount although they do give 10% discounts to some walking clubs. 

I was tempted to leave the one jacket behind and go to another shop or else order it slightly cheaper online. But I had got good service and advice from the shop assistant.

Brendan


----------



## kudos (1 Dec 2008)

This happened to me but in a shop in London -  I was huming and hawing about buying something and was told oh its 20% off today -  it made my mind up for me but I imagine if I hadn't been hesitating it wouldn't have been mentioned! Now I make a big deal when choosing things on the off chance it happens again!


----------



## gillarosa (1 Dec 2008)

I'm still aclimatising to the fact that Sales Assistants now approach to ask if I need any help while I'm browsing in various shops, got so used to being ignored during the good years!!


----------



## Cheeus (1 Dec 2008)

Had the same experience in a furniture shop on Friday. Was looking at a few sofas that were on special offer. Then asked the shop assistant about a few other items - none of them were marked down but he kept giving me the 'sale' price. As soon as they knew I was shopping around for sales they seemed happy to knock down their prices rather than see me leave.
Going furniture shopping again today and will wear my oldest looking clothes just to make sure they can identify me as a thrift shopper


----------

